# NEEED Idee für  genialen abschlussstreich! IMPORTANT!



## T.r.n. (24. Juni 2008)

Eyo menschen.... 
also folgendes: 
WIR SUCHEN EINIGE RICHTIG FIEßE STREICHE FÜR ABSCHLUSSBALL...
wir denken dabei NICHt an wasser oda klopapier... 

er soll von 2 leuten ausgeführt werdenen denen es nicht an selbstvertrauen mangelt und vor nichts zurück schrekcen... es kann in alle möäglichen richtungen gehen von pornografie bis hin zu ausräucherung. nur uns fehlen die ideen..

es sollte EXTREM böse und fieß sein.. so das wir verewigt werden, aber auch realistisch und mit nicht zu großem aufwand.. also keine schneemaschienen oda ähnlichen vorschlagen...

PLS HELP US.

Greez T.r.n.


----------



## Klunker (24. Juni 2008)

Beach party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  in einer nacht und nebel aktion die halle versanden..wobei das geht ja am thema vorbei mit den 2 leute mhm..


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Juni 2008)

Ein Deutschkurs wäre richtig Porno.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

ich würde so einen kurs auch gut finden. Toller Abschluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja etwas Fieses das man mit 2 Leuten macht und bei denen du WENIG aufwand hast?
Hmm .. Wir hatten ja so Schaumsprai genommen und über das Autoverteilt. (Nachdem wir am Donnerstag Abend bis am Freitagmorgen am durchtrinken waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tolles fest ... ahja und einer hat dem anderen in den Helm gekotzt *g*

Aber ob es ne gute idee ist sowas nachzumachen ist eine andere Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juni 2008)

Macht doch einfach was Lustiges? Wir z.B. haben den eingang zu unserer Mensa und zum Lehrerzimmer mit ca  ,1,5m hohem wackelpudding versperrt.


----------



## Schnabbel (24. Juni 2008)

Stell dir mal vor, ihr würdet euren Deutschlehrer mit einem Grammatikalischen und Rechtschreiblichen korrekten Satz schocken!!!

Unglaublich, dass man mit solchen Deutschkenntnissen nicht sitzen bleibt!!


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Macht doch einfach was Lustiges? Wir z.B. haben den eingang zu unserer Mensa und zum Lehrerzimmer mit ca  ,1,5m hohem wackelpudding versperrt.


Sowas von /sign. Warum muß man immer irgendwelchen destruktiven Scheiss machen, um sich auszudrücken?



Schnabbel schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, ihr würdet euren Deutschlehrer mit einem Grammatikalischen und Rechtschreiblichen korrekten Satz schocken!!!
> 
> Unglaublich, dass man mit solchen Deutschkenntnissen nicht sitzen bleibt!!


Hauptschule wahrscheinlich. Bei der Intention ... Da war ja bei uns auf der Dorfschule der Abschluss vernünftiger!


----------



## Siu (24. Juni 2008)

Extrem böse und fies ist deine Rechtschreibung.
Macht was vernünftiges und nicht irgendein blöden Schwachsinn, der an euer Intelligenz zweifeln lässt.


----------



## Deanne (24. Juni 2008)

Im Alleingang lässt sich erst mal überhaupt nichts umsetzen. Zumindest nichts, was in irgendeiner Form unterhaltsam ist oder in Erinnerung bleibt. Setzt euch zusammen, überlegt und macht was witziges, über das am Ende alle schmunzeln können. Solltest du vorhaben, irgendwas in Richtung "Ich schocke jetzt mal alle mit meiner Kamikaze-Terror-Aktion" zu machen, hör auf meinen Rat: lass es! Sowas geht schnell nach hinten los und wenn du deine Mitschüler und Lehrer verärgerst oder sogar irgendwelche Schäden anrichtest, dann bist du der einzige, der länger was davon haben wird. Und zwar Ärger und Kosten.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juni 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hauptschule wahrscheinlich. Bei der Intention ... Da war ja bei uns auf der Dorfschule der Abschluss vernünftiger!



Hey! nchits ggenen Huatpshclüer . ihc nib auhc enier davno!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nee mal im Ernst - Ich finde Hauptschüler haben nen viel zu schlechten Ruf...

Ich befinde mich z.Z. z.B in ner Ausbildung zum Groß - und Aussenhandelskaufmann , und dafür ist mind. Fachabi recommended. 

Die meisten Hauptschüler sind nicht dumm , sondern einfach nur faul! ( So wie ich ^^ )

Also : Nichts gegen Hauptschüler , denn Faulheit ist eine Tugend!


Ansonsten : / Sign Deanne


----------



## iggeblackmoore (24. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Hey! nchits ggenen Huatpshclüer . ihc nib auhc enier davno!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde Faulheit als Dummheit bezeichnen.
Es ist doch wirklich dumm eine schlechtere Ausbildung zu machen, obwohl man eine bessere machen könnte, wenn man wollte, aber dazu zu faul ist.
Sowas ist für mich dumm.


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

Bei uns haben sie letztes Jahr den Schuleingang zugemauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (24. Juni 2008)

- Ganzes Schulzimmer mit Klopapier tapezieren (inkl. Boden u. Decke)
- Airsoft-Granate ins Lehrerzimmer schmeissen.
- Sämtliche Toiletten des Schulhauses verstopfen
- Tintenpatrone aufschneiden und dem Lehrer auf den Stuhl legen, wenn er sich setzen will
- Gummibären anlecken und auf die Wandtafel damit "etwas schreiben" (ACHTUNG: Es braucht sehr viele Packungen!)
- Türen aus den Angeln heben.
- Stinkbomben platzieren
- Sekundenkleber auf Tischplatten schmieren
- Schulbücher auf dem Schulhof verbrennen
- Alle kommen verkleidet zur Schule
- Die Lampen und Fenster im Schulzimmer mit farbigem Seidenpapier bedecken
- Schuhsohlen von etwa fünf Paar Schuhen mit Kleber bestreichen und auf das Lehrerpult stellen
- Papierkorb auf dem Boden ausstreuen
- Eine "Sirup-Station" im Schulzimmer aufmachen (eine Theke basteln und Sirup ausschenken - sehr amüsant)
- Tischbomben miteinander verknüpfen und anzünden


----------



## RadioactiveMan (24. Juni 2008)

ich glaube ihr würdet am meisten auffallen wenn ihr einfach GARNICHTS machen würdet


----------



## Artenus (24. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> - Ganzes Schulzimmer mit Klopapier tapezieren (inkl. Boden u. Decke)
> - Airsoft-Granate ins Lehrerzimmer schmeissen.
> - Sämtliche Toiletten des Schulhauses verstopfen
> - Tintenpatrone aufschneiden und dem Lehrer auf den Stuhl legen, wenn er sich setzen will
> ...





sry aber sowas machen kleine Kinder in der 2. Klasse ...

Naja bei uns war das früher immer am letzen Schultag der Abiturienten und es gab schon viel lustiges...

z.b. hat der Jahrgang vor uns das gesamte Lehrer Zimmer und den Flur davor mit kleinen Pappbechern mit Wasser gefüllt, voll gestellt, das sah erstens lustig aus und die Lehrer hatten ersmtal was zu tun..


----------



## Incontemtio (24. Juni 2008)

Der beste Abistreich den ich miterleben durfte, bestand darin, dass die sich von einem befreundeten Circus einen kleinen Elefanten ausgeliehen haben (natürlich mussten ein paar Leute vom Circus mitkommen) und dem auf dem Schulhof angeflockt haben. Wie dumm meine Mitschüler, die Lehrer und ich geguckt haben, hätte ich gerne gesehen. Leider braucht man für so was einige Connections und lange lassen sie das Tierchen auch nicht da.


----------



## Shalor (24. Juni 2008)

- in pinken Hasenkostümen in die Schule kommen
- eine Geschlechtsumwandlung
- um 9 Uhr an die ganze Schule Knoppers verteilen
- Gruppenknuddeln
- Hannah Montana auf die Schulfete einladen (sie wird den Laden rocken!!)
- Sirup der ganzen Klasse spendieren (danke an Black Muffin, super Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Destilatus (24. Juni 2008)

Extrem Gemein ? Naja Giftgas in die Nebelmaschine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vandamp (24. Juni 2008)

lehrerparkplatz, alle autos versetzen


----------

